

Why you should buy Netflix stock. (aka Their secret strategy) - dfuhriman
http://www.bernmedical.com/1/post/2011/09/netflix-strategy-revenue-and-content.html

======
mudiarto
Interesting insight. I wonder how they will differentiate from hulu, or other
streaming services. I chose netflix before because I can get dvd & streaming
at the same time at relatively low cost. Now I can just go to redbox & watch
hulu for the same effect, and cheaper price (depend on how many movies you
rent in a month though .. )

